# Still Cool enough



## MUShand (May 9, 2013)

Running out of days that I can smoke cheese so I beefed up.  6 lbs of co-jack an 4 lbs of sharp cheddar and 2 lbs of pepper-jack.


----------



## bbquzz (May 9, 2013)

Looks like you could build a house with those blocks of cheese. I'm betting it will be great!


----------



## MUShand (May 9, 2013)

Six hours on and two weeks to rest the  its devoured!  Big blocks from Sam's at 5.64 a block


----------



## Max1 (May 10, 2013)

Really that cheap?


----------



## MUShand (May 10, 2013)

Yeah it's land-o-lakes


----------



## Max1 (May 11, 2013)

Have to check that out next time I am at sam's club.


----------



## MUShand (May 11, 2013)

It's by the bulk slices and shredded stuff


----------



## bigwheel (May 12, 2013)

Cheese looks great. Think we got a seasoned citizen discount to join Sams yet again. Land o Lake is the cadillac of cheese. I am still looking for the Sharp Ameickan extra melt. Makes an ultimate good version of enchiladas..queso..grilled cheese sandwiches..mac n cheese etc. What are we using for a heat source on the apparatus? Thinking an electric hotplate and a pie pan could smoke that stuff all summer without making puddles. Or if thats what your already using and its still getting over heated..holler back..for plan B. lol. Now who is eating all this stuff? Thanks.


----------



## MUShand (May 12, 2013)

I am using an A-Maze-N smoker it's awesome!!!!


----------



## bigwheel (May 13, 2013)

If it is more expensive than a cardboard box and a hotplate..not sure I need it. Thanks.  I watched the Frugal Prevert on TV way too much..lol.


----------



## MUShand (May 13, 2013)

It was 35 plus pellets


----------

